# Skink ID - Blue Mountains NSW



## LippyM (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi experts, 

Can someone please ID this skink found in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney?
Hard to see in the photos but its tail is red.

Living amongst cool, moist garden beds and seems to like it when they're watered because that's when it pops out, although these were taken when removing it from the house!

I have seen ones that I think are the same species but slightly larger than this specimen.

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## bigguy (Dec 17, 2012)

Weisel Skink


----------



## LippyM (Dec 17, 2012)

bigguy said:


> Weisel Skink



Great! Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## eipper (Dec 17, 2012)

It's a Weasel Skink Saproscincus mustelina


----------



## LippyM (Dec 17, 2012)

eipper said:


> It's a Weasel Skink Saproscincus mustelina



Thank you! Was just having a read on them. I'm surprised I haven't seen one before considering how common they appear to be. We get all sorts of skinks from Blueys and Pinktongues down but I've never seen this pretty little one until this year when I've seen at least two different specimens.

I hope he continues to keep the mozzies and flies away!


----------



## vicherps (Dec 17, 2012)

yep defs a Weasel Skink (Saproscincus mustelinus).


----------

